# size and pee problems



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Are you sure it is 13 lbs and not 13kgs - if it is 13lbs then something seems very wrong - Quinn was nearly that weight at 8 weeks old. However if it is 13kgs then he is probably about right, and if your vet thinks he is ok then take his advice. As far as the peeing in his sleep and not playing may suggest a UTI - again Quinn suffered this not long after we had him, and a dose of A/B's put it right. Could you not get him to your vet sooner than Monday?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would be sure to write down all of his symptoms before going to the vet so you don't forget any of them when you get there. If he's spitting up, vomiting, or has loose stools, I'd get him to the Vet sooner.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If he is throwing up and not gaining weight, I would take him to another vet. Him being 4 mo old he should be bigger than that. How much are you feeding him at every meal? My pup at that age was eating 3 times a day at least a cup. Good luck and let us know what the vet says.


----------



## t_curbow (May 2, 2008)

yes it's 13.8 lbs when we took him to the vet about 2 weeks ago. Today he has been better that the last 2 days, he has been playing and no peeing when he has napped. He played with our other dog some also. no I cant get him before that to the vet cause there are SO many people here. Well at night now I only half to get up once threw out the night so that is much better and started this week. (without the peeing in his sleep) He liked the food but we are gradually changing it. We have been leaving food out for him to eat at all times cause of his size. He is the runt also. He eats about 2 to 3 times a day. His poop is fine. We have treated him for worms and he has his shots.


----------



## t_curbow (May 2, 2008)

well Just now I got excited cause he had started eating his food and he was eating more than he normally does and I thought that this food must be good cause he was really eating good. Then he played with a friend and got excited and up came ALL the food back out.  That is the first time that has happened.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd get him to a vet soonest you can.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

This sounds serious... 13 lbs., even for a "runt," is far too small at 4 months old. The fact that he has a history of problems keeping down food and water concerns me too. After this latest episode, I would hit the phonebook (or google), figure out the closest Emergency Animal Clinic to your house and get him there ASAP.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## t_curbow (May 2, 2008)

Well we had a crazy day. We went to the vet and when we were there they said that he needed to be seen by another vet. that he may be anemic. So we went to another vet, asap. I was so scared and worried. So we went to a great vet and they did test and said that he had round worms and gave him some wormer and some food to help him gain weight.They were also worried that he would have parvo even though we had the shots for it. but he doesn't. YAY! So now he is going to get better. I am so relieved.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that they've been able to figure out what's going on with your boy (and even more thrilled that it's not Parvo)!!!!! Hopefully this is the beginning of his road to recovery!! Keep us updated and give that boy a belly rub for me!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Good news - hope your little one is on the way now to recovery


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

Just curious, what vet did you go to?


----------



## t_curbow (May 2, 2008)

We went to the vet on-base vet first, then to academy animal hospital. The animal hospital was great. I was in and out in about 40 min. 

I dont understand why the vet on-base didnt do any test. They were suppose to that day thats why we had the appointment already scheduled. What ever, They could have checked the first time that I went to see if he had the worms. My goodness he is a golden that weighs 13.8 and now 15.5 lbs. That would have been a sign.


----------



## t_curbow (May 2, 2008)

New prob. He now is spitting up a watery milky something. He isn't spitting up food think God. I called the vet and they said that if he is doing it tomorrow to bring him back in. I just want him better. I got my hopes up that the last vet visit would be the last for a while but, now i am worried again. Please keep us in us mind.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This sounds like something is wrong with his digesitive system, please get him back to the vet for more tests.


----------



## t_curbow (May 2, 2008)

I am, they told me that if he is doing to tomorrow to take him back. So if he is doing it in the morning we are for sure going first thing.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sending good vibes for your boy! I am up in Raleigh if you need some support.


----------



## t_curbow (May 2, 2008)

SO we just got back from the vet. They said that his poop is looking good, and they gave him an iv to get him hydrated. They also gave him 2 shots. He didn't like any of it. But HOPEFULLY he will be done with the vet and will be on his was to getting better.


----------



## Torrie and Buddy (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear your little boy is having such a hard time. Hopefully they will get him feeling better soon and he wills start gaining and become a perky pup. Sending a gentle hug to him.


----------



## t_curbow (May 2, 2008)

Well we had to go to the vet again. I am home visiting my parents and Gixxer was being tired and weird, so we went to a vet here. They did blood work and we are waiting for the results but the vet looked at the blood and said that he was anemic and that we will prob. be doing a blood transfusion tomorrow. I am glad that i am home cause we are going to see if Gixxer's dad's blood works for Gixxer. So please pray that everything gets better for us and that tomorrow goes good.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Hopefully getting a second opinion from this vet will help you get a handle on what's been going on with Gixxer. I'll be keeping him in my thoughts.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Poor little Gixxer! Sending our prayers his way! Keep us posted..


----------



## t_curbow (May 2, 2008)

OH yea and now he weighs 18lbs. So he went from 15.5 to 18 in 2 weeks. Better than nothing. Thinks guys for the support. Bless his heart he is SO weak and had done nothing but sleep since yesterday at 12. I just want my baby to get better. I know now that we have a long road ahead but he is worth everything. Just keep us in mind tomorrow.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaawwwww...poor little guy. I'm so sorry he has not been feeling well. I am sending out healing thoughts and prayers for little Gixxer. I hope he is on the mend soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, hope he feels better soon and gets to run just like all the other pups. Thoughts and prayers from Ohio.
Yeah on the weight gain


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm sorry your puppy isn't feeling well. While I am no vet, it does concern me that he seems to be having digestive system problems. Here is a link to an article that talks about what some of the causes might be to regurgitation. Not to scare you, but it might be worth asking the vet about some of these things. 

http://www.cvm.uiuc.edu/petcolumns/showarticle.cfm?id=74


----------



## t_curbow (May 2, 2008)

Well now I know why he is throwing up, but I have no clue now what its called. But they are doing the transfusion now and them when they get him better stabilized we are moving him to an emergency place that will keep him over the weekend. I am so scared, I want my baby to be ok. Just pray that he will make it. I will keep fighting for him. I hope that God will take care of him and make him better. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Prayers and positive thoughts from us for your little puppy. Take care...


----------



## t_curbow (May 2, 2008)

Well he got the blood transfusion, now to find out what caused the anemia. His Kidneys almost failed so now they are seeing what they can do and make sure that he will be ok and hopefully we can get him home in a few days. SO not out of the clear yet but I pray that it will be soon.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm sure this is scary for you and your poor little guy. Hang in there!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Could he have Anaplasmosis? He must tug at your heartstrings, being so tiny. I have never heard of a golden weighing so little- poor baby.


----------



## t_curbow (May 2, 2008)

Well, They think that he was born with bad kidneys and that is were it all began. So he isn't going to make it. This has been the worst week of my life. I was not ready for this, tonight we are going after his last test and unless something amazing happens we are going to half to put him to sleep. Please keep us in your prayers, its so hard. I just want to bring my baby home ok. But that wont happen. I love him so much! I am glad that God gave him to me even though it was only for a few months. He turned 5 months old today. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. It's never easy to lose one of our pups, but I do know that it is especially heartbreaking to lose one so young. I will hold out hope that they will be able to figure this out and help him.... but should the worst happen, I'll be keeping you and my family in my thoughts as you try to deal with this.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry-this is truly far too young to have face this kind of loss.

Like Julie, I will also hold out hope that it is not too late but if the worst does happen, know that sometimes the kindest thing we can do is give them relief from their pain and suffering.

Don't be afraid to come to the forum for support-almost everyone here has dealt with the loss of a beloved companion.


----------



## t_curbow (May 2, 2008)

Well, GIXXER is gone now...... In a better place.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry-I know how hard this is for you but you are right, he is in a better place and pain free.

You can take some comfort in knowing that you loved him, and his short life was the better for having you in it, and your life was enriched by knowing him.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

This just brings tears to my eyes. It takes such a short time to fall completely in love with these puppies and to think of you losing yours so young is a pain I can only imagine. I'm so very sorry for your loss. God bless your little boy and may he now be in a beautiful place where is healthy and happy and waiting patiently to meet you again one day.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

It is never easy to say goodbye...take comfort in knowing that you did everything you possible could and that your little fur baby is now free from any pain and running at the bridge with so many others. Know that you are not alone and we are here for you....


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear you had to let Gixxer go. Try to take some comfort in the fact that he is no longer suffering, and can run and play freely until he gets to see you again. He was lucky to have had you to take care of him and show him love. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rest in peace, puppy Gixxer. I am sorry for your loss; you tried so hard.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your little guy. You tried so hard for him, but sadly it just wasn't meant to be and that must be so hard.

Run free little man, there are plenty of goldens young and old who will meet you at the bridge and look after you. Sleep softly Gixxer


----------

